# Lockups on 109A since the 109F was released



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been getting lockups every day since 109F was released and have noticed that many others are saying the same thing. Before the release I have only had to reset each of my R15 only one time each (i've had them since early Dec). I've had to reset two of the every day now since 109F was released. I wanted to get an idea of how many people are experiencing this. I'm not asking how many people have ever had lockups, just how many have been seeing more lockup since the release of 109F a week ago and are still on 109A.

Last count
*15* lockups
*2* slower responses but no lockups


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FYI, I have already sent an email to my contact... to see if this is just a very bad coincidence, or what is going on... 

I will let you know... but please... If you have seen an increase in lockups and needs to reset since last friday... Please post.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Add me.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Add me to that list.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I had to reset for the first time ever yesterday evening.....


----------



## lowgear (Feb 17, 2006)

no video, audio fine. only one time since end of november. happened early this week. still at 109a


----------



## crrsw (Feb 17, 2006)

109A still but have been getting freezeups, lockouts, no recording, can't playback previously recorded, cannot change channels, etc. for about last 2 weeks...very frustrating! Just came out of nowhere, worked fine for first month we had it.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

2 lockups this week. First time ever since I installed it in December.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Still at 109a here. Had two lockups yesterday......and only 2 since November. :nono2:


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

The r-15 keeps freezing on me, almost every single day since they started sending the upgrades. I once had two lockups within a couple of hours.

I was also not doing anything special, just watching a recorded show... :-/


And before that, no freeze ups whatsoever. not one.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

They need to push the 109F update to everyone ASAP. From what someone posted here about the rollout, my area will not be getting it until after 2/21, thats still at minimum 5 days away if it comes on the first day.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> They need to push the 109F update to everyone ASAP. From what someone posted here about the rollout, my area will not be getting it until after 2/21, thats still at minimum 5 days away if it comes on the first day.


Where did you see that?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Where did you see that?


here it is Earl, byt sheepishlion

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52681&page=4



sheepishlion said:


> Here's the rollout schedule. Starting today, 2/14/06, Pacific time zones get the update, then on 2/21/06 the rest of us get it. I don't know how Earl got the update, unless somebody up there really loves him, but mainly it is those in Pacific times that are supposed to be getting it now.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

didn't the update start before 2/14 though?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl reported he got it on 2/10/06

1 other on 2/12/06

More on 2/14/06 for what it's worth. 

For 7 days of updates it's really quiet.


----------



## ibfunky (Jan 3, 2006)

Add me to the list, have 109A , video freeze everyday last week+


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Earl reported he got it on 2/10/06
> 
> 1 other on 2/12/06
> 
> ...


Well where up to at least 9 people including myself. I'm not sure why they don't just push it everyone, more so because it looks like it's causing issues for the non ugraded boxes? I don't understand how updates on these thing work but why don't they don't push it to everyone? If someone buy a new R15 after the 109f update they are going to get it right away so it's still going to be in the stream so it can't be that.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, the theory goes, release to a few to start, wait for the CSR's phones to start ringing, if they don't, open the gates a bit wider, if all stays calm, let it fly.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

Been having lockups for more than 2 weeks now. Must shut off power or red reset is only way to restore. Call D* csr last night(wife getting frustrated) on her R15 and elevated to advanced tech-basically they acted dumb but are overnight me an new R15. Still at 109a.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

garyswri said:


> Been having lockups for more than 2 weeks now. Must shut off power or red reset is only way to restore. Call D* csr last night(wife getting frustrated) on her R15 and elevated to advanced tech-basically they acted dumb but are overnight me an new R15. Still at 109a.


Probably will have the same problem until the updated to 109F for this seems to have to do with software and if the new one still has 109a it will probably lockup also. I know thats probably not wanted to hear but for that I am sorry.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have not had my system freeze. However, I have noticed this past week that the pictures pixelates alot. My signal strengths are 80s-90s. It has not been raining in NYC since the Blizzard. As a matter of fact it has been sunny and warm outside. 

I do not know if this is the same issue but the time frame is exactly the same.

Edit: 109a is the software.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike770 said:


> I have not had my system freeze. However, I have noticed this past week that the pictures pixelates alot. My signal strengths are 80s-90s. It has not been raining in NYC since the Blizzard. As a matter of fact it has been sunny and warm outside.
> 
> I do not know if this is the same issue but the time frame is exactly the same.
> 
> Edit: 109a is the software.


Have your menu's been slowing down at all?


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I haven't had a lockup at all (knock on wood), but the menu and system response time is WAY WAY down. It takes sometimes 3-4 seconds after I push a button on the remote for the command to actually execute (making the jump back pretty much useless).


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Have your menu's been slowing down at all?


As a matter of fact the menu response has been slower. I have also noticed that when I change channels the information Bar that appears on the top of the screen take longer to display the name of the show that is currently playing.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

YES! I'm on 109a. I just got my R-15 yesterday morning, and it's been absolutely awful. Only one TOTAL lock-up so far, but there have been multiple long delays and semi-freezing. It's really more the rule, rather than the exception.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> I haven't had a lockup at all (knock on wood), but the menu and system response time is WAY WAY down. It takes sometimes 3-4 seconds after I push a button on the remote for the command to actually execute (making the jump back pretty much useless).


I had been having the same trouble the last week or so until my freeze last night. The Reset (red button) seems to have returned the response time to it previous barfely acceptable self..... :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm still on 109a and have had no lockups overnight. But until today my unit (received last week) hasn't had any thing to do, no SLs. I added five today and will report if I start encountering lockups.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just forced the download and was excited when it said it was downloading new software.

It didn't. I'm still on 109a.

And when I went to check the settings, it froze on me. :lol:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> I just forced the download and was excited when it said it was downloading new software.
> 
> It didn't. I'm still on 109a.
> 
> And when I went to check the settings, it froze on me. :lol:


It's important for you to know that some things, mainly SEARCHES, do pause (delay) when they start. Those of us that have had the R15 for a while have gotten accustomed to that pause. If that is the "lockup" you are seeing, give it, as well as other commands, extra time to be sure it has in fact, frozen.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> YES! I'm on 109a. I just got my R-15 yesterday morning, and it's been absolutely awful. Only one TOTAL lock-up so far, but there have been multiple long delays and semi-freezing. It's really more the rule, rather than the exception.


As ISWIZ stated, there are some things that just take time on the R15. Moreover, since you just got yours yesterday, it's probably allocating resources to filling the guide. This can take up to 48 hours to complete after installation or a reset. And when you try searches/etc. during the first 48 hours, the delays may be longer. So, if you give it another 24 hours to "settle in", you should notice fewer delays and semi-freezes.


----------



## Eliot14 (Feb 17, 2006)

We've got an R15 with 109a and it's been locking up at least twice a night on local channels for about the last week and a half. It seems to happen only on local channels and only when they're watched live. We've been watching all our locals backed up a few seconds.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> It's important for you to know that some things, mainly SEARCHES, do pause (delay) when they start. Those of us that have had the R15 for a while have gotten accustomed to that pause. If that is the "lockup" you are seeing, give it, as well as other commands, extra time to be sure it has in fact, frozen.


Oh, I gave it plenty of time.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Well where up to at least 9 people including myself. I'm not sure why they don't just push it everyone, more so because it looks like it's causing issues for the non ugraded boxes? I don't understand how updates on these thing work but why don't they don't push it to everyone? If someone buy a new R15 after the 109f update they are going to get it right away so it's still going to be in the stream so it can't be that.


I've been having the same lock-up problems. When I called tech support this evening, she stated that all time zones would be receiving 109f on 2/21.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ridiculous. I had three shows set to record tonight:

Monk on USA
The Soup on E!
Best Week Ever on VH1

All were set up for Series, and while I knew Monk was not a new episode, it was still on the to do list. I figure... whatever. If it tapes extra episodes, no big problem.

Not only did it not record anything, but all 3 series are gone from the series list. WHAT THE &*%$!!! This box is an absolute piece of crap. Horrendous.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> Ridiculous. I had three shows set to record tonight:
> 
> Monk on USA
> The Soup on E!
> ...


Just as a FYI, keep an eye on your TODO list. It will usually reflect what your box is going to do. If you don't see your shows listed in there to record they won't. Even if you see them marked R in the guide.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Like I said, even the episode of Monk that wasn't new was on the "to do" list only a few hours before, as were the other two shows.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Update:

The two one-time recordings I set for 1AM last night also didn't record. :lol: 

The R15 is a piece of garbage. I am going to call D* today and see if I can get ANYTHING else. SOMETHING that will RECORD ANYTHING would be just super.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl, any word from you contact about this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope, haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

garyswri said:


> Been having lockups for more than 2 weeks now. Must shut off power or red reset is only way to restore. Call D* csr last night(wife getting frustrated) on her R15 and elevated to advanced tech-basically they acted dumb but are overnighting me an new R15. Still at 109a.


Update to my previous post . Experimented with the lockup as we seem to be having and some have said it is happening only on locals, well after several lockups this weekend the R15 was on local NBC during these lockups. Switch to ch245 TNT and left it on this ch for all sat night and allday sunday and checked this morning(Monday) and no lockups!!! Turned back to local nbc this morning and will check when I go home tonight.

Also am expectiing to recieve the replacement r15 they sent Thursday, today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just got a reply...

From everything they have tested on their end, to how the system is designed to work... There should be no corrilation between the 109f update in the stream and the boxes locking up.

As I posted before, the system basically gets a tiny burst of information, telling the R15 that there is an update in the stream... and if it is accessible by that particular unit.

If so, it evaluates the current status of the system... If it is a "good time" to update, it does so. (with the reboot)... Only at that time, does the R15 access the update data stream.

In other words, with few extreme case exceptions... it is just either:
a) people are paying extreme close attention to things right now waiting for the update
b) Really Really Really big coincidence.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Has any one had this problem where if I go to the now playing list and try to watch a recorded show, the screen will go black and after about ten seconds it will go to the channel I was on two channels ago. I know that it does not make any since, sorry but this receiver is really, really pissing me off!!


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

TimGoodwin said:


> Has any one had this problem where if I go to the now playing list and try to watch a recorded show, the screen will go black and after about ten seconds it will go to the channel I was on two channels ago. I know that it does not make any since, sorry but this receiver is really, really pissing me off!!


Yes, the exact thing is happening to me. I have no use of any other DVR function either, though. Try pausing live TV, or jumping back, or something like that. Check to see if other DVR functions are working.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just got a reply...
> 
> From everything they have tested on their end, to how the system is designed to work... There should be no corrilation between the 109f update in the stream and the boxes locking up.
> 
> ...


Earl,

I understand and agree with what you are saying. My thought was that the changes (if they in fact any were made) in the Guide Data (assuming that it will be formatted for the new updates) were already coming down and causing the hiccups.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Earl,
> 
> I understand and agree with what you are saying. My thought was that the changes (if they in fact any were made) in the Guide Data (assuming that it will be formatted for the new updates) were already coming down and causing the hiccups.


Hmm... That is a possibility... I will ask that exact question in my next email..


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Earl,
> 
> I understand and agree with what you are saying. My thought was that the changes (if they in fact any were made) in the Guide Data (assuming that it will be formatted for the new updates) were already coming down and causing the hiccups.


That was my thought as well. I didn't think the upgrade it's self was causing it but it's way, way to big of a coincidence to just be people noticing it more because an update was on it's way. I know that I was pretty happy with the R15 with the expection for a couple hiccups, but as soon as that update came out the hiccups became spasms. I'm sick of having to hit the reset button almost every night since the update was released and I only had to do it once before the 109F was released and I'm sure I would have noticed resetting it almost everyday. I'm not saying that Earl is wrong it's just that I would be more likely to believe it was just a coincidence or people noticing it more if it was something little like "is your blue light going a little slower now when it turns", that's something people may not have noticed but having to reset you box all the time is. Last night I went to go update a series to change it from 5 max to keep all and it locked up on the ok screen, left it there the whole night and nothing changed, had to hit the reset. I hope I get the update tonight.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

ajseagles3 said:


> Yes, the exact thing is happening to me. I have no use of any other DVR function either, though. Try pausing live TV, or jumping back, or something like that. Check to see if other DVR functions are working.


 Yeah, been having problems with all the dvr functions. Also after I deleted an old Lost it came back into the playing list somehow. Maybe I had to input the numbers on my PC to get rid of it or something?:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TimGoodwin said:


> Yeah, been having problems with all the dvr functions. Also after I deleted an old Lost it came back into the playing list somehow. Maybe I had to input the numbers on my PC to get rid of it or something?:


LOL.

I just thought I was tired last night but the same thing happen to me with deleting. I was doing a mark and delete and when I came back the epsoides were still there. I thought that maybe I had hit don't delete but I was sure that I didn't. Now i'm positive I didn't hit don't delete.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

TimGoodwin said:


> Yeah, been having problems with all the dvr functions. Also after I deleted an old Lost it came back into the playing list somehow. Maybe I had to input the numbers on my PC to get rid of it or something?:


I wish I had that problem! I deleted last week's Lost by accident (thought it was a repeat for some reason)...

I'm definitely behind the 'Recycle Bin' idea... an accessible folder where the machine keeps your most recent deletes (as many as can fit in the free hard drive space).


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep. I tried to record a movie yesterday, and the darn thing simply won't play or delete. Then again, like I've said a few times already ;-), none of my DVR functions work at all.

I look forward to getting the new box today and hopefully having fewer problems with it.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think some of the problem is DirecTV is playing with the guide data and that is causing things to work one day, not work the next, then start working again days later without us doing anything.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I hope they like sending out new receivers and access cards and stuff in the mean-time, but they're wasting a lot of money and effort by not being 100% honest to the consumer.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike770 said:


> I have also noticed that when I change channels the information Bar that appears on the top of the screen take longer to display the name of the show that is currently playing.


I noticed the info bar slowness also when changing channels. To the point that if you surf (not often that I do, but anyway,)you can easily be 1 info bar behind. Most annoying. I'm just about ready to swap back in my HDVR2. I just need 20 hours worth of DVD burning to happen first on the R15.


----------

